

Kill the SIM Card - deitcher
http://blog.atomicinc.com/2015/03/10/kill-the-sim-card-2383/

======
opless
'kill the sim card', What poppycock.

Considering the sim card has a bunch of secrets that identify the sim card to
the network more than just a user/password, and frankly more secure. I
consider this article very naive and poorly researched.

The phone network isn't comparable with wifi. There's complicated handoffs so
your phone doesn't drop calls/network connections between cells. I know the
author is in the USA where connection drops appear to be quite common, but in
the rest of the world it's not.

The phone network is old and cranky, I agree with that. I mean, we're using a
low latency fixed length packet switched system that could barely carry voice
and using that to route packets that are variable length and doesn't really
care about the real time aspect of the phone system.

 _headdesk_

